# GMX-Passwort wurde geändert (Hacker??)



## 98romi (29. Mai 2014)

*GMX-Passwort wurde geändert (Hacker??)*

Hallo PCGHX-Community,

Ich weiß jetzt zwar nicht, ob das hier jetzt das richtige Unterforum ist, aber egal.

Ich war seit einigen Monaten nicht mehr in meinem GMX-Account drin.
In dieser Zeit hat scheinbar jemand mein Passwort geändert (Hacker??). Ich habs jedenfalls nicht geändert.

Jetz wollte ich das Passwort ändern. Dann musste ich natürlich noch die E-Mail eingeben (auf dem Foto hab ich die E-Mail jetzt noch nicht eingeben, muss ja nicht gleich jeder meine E-Mail-Adresse wissen).
Danach habe ich noch das Wort auf dem Bild eingeben und dann auf weiter geklickt.

Danach wurde mir nur die Möglichkeit geben, bei denen anzurufen.

Geht das auch ohne anrufen????

Beispielsweise, dass GMX mir das neue Passwort auf meinen anderen E-Mail-Account schickt?? Geht das??

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen! 

MFG, 98romi


----------



## True Monkey (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: GMX-Passwort wurde geändert (Hacker??)*

Wie lange hast du die seite vorher nicht mehr aufgerufen gehabt ?? 


 Denn nach 6 Monaten ohne Benutzung wird dein Konto bei GMX gelöscht da ansonsten zu viel Leichen im Sys sind.
 Und dann funzt dein Passwort auch nicht mehr da es dein Konto gar nicht mehr gibt


----------



## 98romi (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: GMX-Passwort wurde geändert (Hacker??)*

Es waren allerhöchstens 3 Monate. Mehr nicht.

Wie geht das denn jetzt mit dem Passwort ändern??


----------



## Chinaquads (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: GMX-Passwort wurde geändert (Hacker??)*

Anrufen,Problem schildern, neues Passwortz erhalten ( Ich glaube bei GMX war das dann per Post )


----------



## ΔΣΛ (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: GMX-Passwort wurde geändert (Hacker??)*

GMX ist da recht eigen, hatte ich auch mal, da war es aber ein Fehler ihrerseits, die Seite wollte das PW nicht akzeptieren, einige Tage später versuchte ich es nochmal, und es klappte auf einmal.
Vielleicht wurde dein ACC auch attackiert, und zu viele fehlerhafte PW-eingaben erfolgten, und es wurde deshalb gesperrt.
GMX bietet Sicherheitsmaßnahmen falls so etwas passiert, man kann zb eine alternative Adresse eingeben wo man sein PW geschickt bekommt falls es Schwierigkeiten gibt.


----------



## 98romi (29. Mai 2014)

Das heißt, da wo ich normalerweise meine gmx-adresse bei "passwort vergessen" eingebe, da kann ich genauso meine adresse meiner anderen mail-adresse eingeben, oder wie??

Aber woher weiß dann gmx, bei welcher adresse es das passwort ändern muss??

Edit:
Habs das letzte mal vor zwei Monaten probiert, da gings auch net.


----------



## X6Sixcore (30. Mai 2014)

Du tippst ganz normal Deine GMX-Adresse in das Feld.

Dann sagst Du Passwort vergessen.

Und jetzt wird Dir auf die VORHER im Profil hinterlegte zweite Adresse Ersatz geschickt.

Wenn Du VORHER natürlich keine Adresse angegeben hast, hast Du mehr oder weniger verloren.

MfG


----------

